# Calculating hyperfocal distance in the field



## jamesbjenkins (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey all,

I've been doing quite a bit of reading on hyperfocal distance and maximizing depth of field. There's tons of great information out there on the Internet, but I'm a bit confused on one thing. Please share your best practices here if you have them. A brief search of "hyperfocal distance" here didn't result in much solid info.

How does one calculate hyperfocal distance in the field, when your lens doesn't have a DoF scale (as all newer Nikon lenses are lacking)? I may be over thinking this, but it seems like a lot of math in one's head when they'd rather be focusing on the composition of their image.

Thoughts?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't really calculate it, it's more of a rough guess... But I did get an app on my phone that calculates DoF, and hyperfocal distance. It's called SimpleDoF on iOS devices, and I am sure Android has something similar. It allows you to put in the type of camera, (APS-C or FF, smaller sensor sizes too I think), focal length, distance to subject, and aperture. 

When I do a quick and dirty hyperfocus, It usually goes something like this if I recall correctly: 

1. Focus to ~1/3rd of the way into the Image

2. Shoot between f/8 and f/11 depending on how wide your lens is (I find f/8-f/11 to work well with a 35mm lens on a FF camera)

3. Pop dat shutta, yo.


----------



## KmH (Jul 12, 2012)

Back in the day, lenses had a hyperfocus scale right on them.

The capability of cameras to auto focus has resulted in the elimination of many lens features that were very helpful.


----------



## pgriz (Jul 12, 2012)

The preparation is actually quite simple.  I have a binder with things that I don't want to memorize, including DOF and hyperfocal distances (by focal length, aperture), EV values, etc.  I also have the key values on a document on my smartphone.  So, it's not a biggie to look up whatever values I need, either by looking at the binder docs, or on my smartphone.  If you have an ipad, with internet access - you can look it up directly.  Without internet access, you look up the downloaded tables or info.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 12, 2012)

I also estimate it, drawing on experience, but I do have an app on my smart phone as well.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jul 12, 2012)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> I also estimate it, drawing on experience, but I do have an app on my smart phone as well.



I saw some of those apps on my iPad, but so many of those are a crap shoot. Can you suggest an app, if you're happy with one?


----------



## cayto (Jul 12, 2012)

Without a smartphone...just memorize some values...like i do  :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 12, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just try SimpleDoF, it's not what I'd consider a "crapshoot." It's free, so it's not like you're loosing anything. Right? (Well, other than storage space on your phone/ipad)


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 12, 2012)

Yup, I use SimpleDOF.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jul 12, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Just try SimpleDoF, it's not what I'd consider a "crapshoot." It's free, so it's not like you're loosing anything. Right? (Well, other than storage space on your phone/ipad)





			
				Big Mike said:
			
		

> Yup, I use SimpleDOF.



So... SimpleDOF is exactly what I was looking for. Haven't seen it in my other app searches.

Problem solved! Many thanks!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Apps on Iphone, Ipad, and Ipod touch, and on my laptop. I always have at least one of those toys with me!   Plus I can guestimate it purty good too!


----------



## TheBiles (Jul 13, 2012)

Other than the apps on my phone,  just memorize were to manually focus my ultra-wide at specific apertures. For example, 12mm and f/8, I always focus at slightly over 2 feet. That gives me focus from 1 foot to infinity.

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## cabledawg (Jul 19, 2012)

I use DoF Calc by JDS for the android phone.  Very user freindly, but doesnt break down the brand cameras by models, just the full frame vs standard DSLR.  But the value adjustments for f-stop, focal length and focal distance are on a wheel that you spin versus a drop down box or manual entry.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 19, 2012)

I have been guessing based on memorization from reads.  Just downloaded DOF Calculator for my Samsung Galaxy tab.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 19, 2012)

DOF preview button + experience. Works pretty well.


----------



## joel28 (Jul 19, 2012)

Does the Nikon D5100 have the DOF Preview feature?


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't believe so.  We took on in on trade yesterday and I had to give it the psam test for resale, I don't believe I saw it when testing it.  I'll check again tomorrow and see if I missed it.


----------



## joel28 (Jul 19, 2012)

Here is the "Depth Of Field Calculator" for the Android

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...sMSwyLDEsImNuLmthbWFrYW1hLmFuZHJvaWQuZG9mIl0.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jul 20, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> DOF preview button + experience. Works pretty well.



Never in my life have I used the DOF preview button. Until a few months ago, I didn't understand Iran's since then I haven't needed it. :-(


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 20, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't understood Iran since, either.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 20, 2012)

I have not understood Iran since, well, the Jimmy Carter administration...


----------



## TCampbell (Jul 20, 2012)

Older lenses always had a depth of field scale on the lens.  On modern lenses they tend to not include the DoF scale UNLESS it's a prime lens, but even then the scale is usually not as good as what older cameras included.  Here's a camera (this one happens to be my old Canon AE-1 35mm) shown at f/22.  Notice that the focus ring is set to "infinity".  This is a lot of people might think of when trying to achieve max depth of field (set the highest f-stop available and focus to infinity.)  But it's NOT actually the lenses "hyper-focal distance" for f/22.

In this photo, the DoF scale shows that everything from the left "22" mark to the right "22" mark will be in focus, and that'll be everything from about 12' to infinity.  That seems good... but it's not great.




In this next photo, look at what I did with the focus ring.  Since the camera is set to f/22, I've rotated the focus ring so that the "infinity" mark is actually set to "22" on the right side of the DoF scale.  Again... everything between the left "22" and the right "22" should be in good focus.  So I've moved the "infinity" to the right (since there is nothing farther away than infinity) and this allows me to increase the close-range focus.  NOW everything from about 6' to infinity is in acceptable focus.  This IS the hyper-focal distance.



Barring having a lens with proper DoF marks, the easiest way to calculate hyper-focal distance is to use a DoF calculator or look-up table.  Go to DoFmaster.com.  They have free online tools.  Unfortunately online tools aren't very useful when you're out in the field.  If you own a smartphone you can get some downloadable apps.  I actually paid for the DoFmaster app for my iPhone (it was really inexpensive.)  I later discovered there are free apps that calculate hyper-focal distance (but not until after I bought the paid DoFmaster app and since the paid app was better, I just stuck with it.)

(I probably should have exported these in a slightly larger size so they'd be easier to read.  Let me know if you can't read them and I'll upload bigger versions.)


----------



## nmasters (Jul 20, 2012)

TCampbell said:
			
		

> Older lenses always had a depth of field scale on the lens.  On modern lenses they tend to not include the DoF scale UNLESS it's a prime lens, but even then the scale is usually not as good as what older cameras included.  Here's a camera (this one happens to be my old Canon AE-1 35mm) shown at f/22.  Notice that the focus ring is set to "infinity".  This is a lot of people might think of when trying to achieve max depth of field (set the highest f-stop available and focus to infinity.)  But it's NOT actually the lenses "hyper-focal distance" for f/22.
> 
> In this photo, the DoF scale shows that everything from the left "22" mark to the right "22" mark will be in focus, and that'll be everything from about 12' to infinity.  That seems good... but it's not great.
> 
> ...



So helpful! Thanks to infinity, seriously. Ive been trying to figure this out for awhile.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jul 21, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> I haven't understood Iran since, either.



Damn autocorrect.


----------



## TCampbell (Jul 21, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I renamed the feature "auto-miscorrect" -- which more accurately describes its function.


----------



## Solarflare (Jul 21, 2012)

joel28 said:


> Does the Nikon D5100 have the DOF Preview feature?


No.

That too is one of the features of cameras in the past.


----------



## Hobbytog (Jul 21, 2012)

Calculate at 4 different focal lengths i.e. 24mm 28mm 35mm & 50mm at 2 different f stops i.e. f8 & f11 the hyperfocal distances. Note this on a small piece of (sticky) paper and put it on the inside of the lens cap of the lens you use for landscapes. You've always got the info you need.


----------



## enzodm (Jul 22, 2012)

Solarflare said:


> joel28 said:
> 
> 
> > Does the Nikon D5100 have the DOF Preview feature?
> ...



Not really, it's a problem of entry-level Nikons only.


----------



## Solarflare (Jul 22, 2012)

You're right, I just today checked through the D7000 and D800 manuals out of curiosity how their interface is and went all "OMG they have the preview button".

Oh, and can anybody tell me where the second dial is on the D7000 and D800 ? Thats what I actually was checking for, and I could only find one dial, just like on my camera.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 22, 2012)

Solarflare said:


> ..........Oh, and can anybody tell me where the second dial is on the D7000 and D800 ? Thats what I actually was checking for, and I could only find one dial, just like on my camera.



Command Dials?  When you grab the camera in your right hand, one is under your index finger, the other under your thumb.


----------



## Solarflare (Jul 22, 2012)

Aaah thanks ! Missed that.


----------



## timputtick (Aug 31, 2012)

read up and print this off and throw it into your camera bag Depth of Field Table


----------



## nikT2i (Dec 29, 2012)

i also use simpledof. works well in my opinion!


----------



## pgriz (Dec 29, 2012)

Recently, I've installed the Magic Lantern add-on to my T1i, and it has a DOF and hyperfocal information screen under the "Focus" tab, which calculates the data after focus has been obtained via live-view manual focusing.  I haven't given it an exhaustive test, but the data appears to reflect what's in my DOF tables.


----------

